# ex-partner not thinking of his child's feelings



## sofedup (Mar 21, 2011)

my ex partner has never put our child as his 1st priority or been very hands on dad, to the point he done nothing to help bring our child up or go out and work to help provide for his family hence the reason why i decided to split from him 2 years ago,when my child was 3 in that time he hasn't exactly been there for his daughter and recently, since he has met a new partner it has become even less frequent, and wot infuriates me is he thinks he is this great guy that isn't doing anythingt wrong. We have since came an agreement which is one night at weekends, this was agreed 2 weeks ago and at the time i asked him if he could wait before he introduced his new partner, and explained only for a while as he hasn't exactly seen much of our child this year (i could count on 1 hand exactly how many) i think it would be better if he spent some time with her alone and build a father and daughter relationship up. He still hasn't had my daughter any nite over the past 2 weekends because he has been seeing his girlfriend and he is now tellin me he's taken her next week and his girlfriend will be there too. This is something i am really not happy about as i feel he is totally disregarding his daughter's feelings and being totally selfish, afterall i'm only asking for a short while. I really don't know wot to do and do i even have a say if he brings a strange lady into my daughters life and when meeting her for the 1st time she is going to be staying over in his 1 bedroom flat. Someone please help, can't afford a lawyer, he is on benefits and gets legal aid but i work and really cant afford legal bills


----------



## LGSL (Mar 23, 2011)

Just wanted to say hugs! I'm sure other people can advise you better! 

I don't know the legalities, but perhaps you can talk to him and simply say you're not comfortable having your daughter meet someone new until he knows he's going to stay with this woman, as consistency is important in kids lives.


----------

